
Jared Kushner dared to dream, and so should you - ciconia
https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/compost/wp/2017/01/10/jared-kushner-dared-to-dream-and-so-should-you/?hpid=hp_no-name_opinion-card-c%3Ahomepage%2Fstory
======
keeganjw
The mixture of sarcasm and dead seriousness of this essay is perfect. Also,
this whole thing is bonkers. It makes Trump's presidency look like that of a
strong man dictator from a third-world country. Cronyism everywhere.

